# [Kernel] No reconoce la partición root

## hernanlp83

Que tal gente. Saben que baje y queme en un cd la V2008 de Gentoo. Trabajo con genkernel, y le cargo --menuconfig para poder compiliar dentro del kernel los controladores del chipset sata "sata_nv". La consecuencia parece simple a grandes rasgos, es decir, no parece estar levantando el modulo en el arranque entonces no me arranca la partición root que es la /dev/sda3. Ya probe varias configuraciónes pero no logro dar en el punto.

La configuración del disco es:

/dev/sda1 boot

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 root

y en grub esta configurado para genkernel haciendo explicita la particion root "real_root=/dev/sda3"

Para no ser desordenado espero que me soliciten lo que precisan para poder ayudarme, yo les voy enviando todo y vamos probando las diferentes posibilidades que estan trabando el arranque del sistema.

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias.

----------

## ensarman

aver chequemos la configuracion de tu /etc/fstab, luego las linead de tu grub, luego la configuracion de tu kernel en la seccion de fliesystems.

salu2

----------

## hernanlp83

Como hago para pasarte exactamente esa parte de la configuración del kernel, te lo paso de /etc/genkernel.conf, esta bien?

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------

## achaw

Postea tu /etc/fstab /boot/grub/grub.conf y /etc/genkernel.conf, que algun compañero seguramente lo usa....Necesitamos mas datos....

Saludos

----------

## hernanlp83

No se si en este instante es una de las compilaciones más enquilombadas que hice ya que probe varias configuraciones, pero les paso la instantanea del equipo. Tambien les paso scsi-id.config

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1      /boot         ext2      noauto,noatime               1 2

/dev/sda2      none         swap         sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3      /            ext3        noatime                0 1

/dev/sr0      /mnt/dvdrom   audo       noauto,ro                      0 0

proc           proc             proc       defaults                  0 0

shm          /dev/shm      tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

/usr/src/linux/.config (filesystem)

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE is not set

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

title gentoo

root (hd0,0)

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

```

title gentoo

/etc/scsi_id.config

```

vendor="ATA",options=-p 0x80

```

Tengo el controlador IDE deshabilitado ya que disco rigido WD es SATA y el DVD también. 

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que error te da? Al arrancar es el problema? Creo que tenemos que empezar por ahi. Donde vez que no esta el modulo levantado y demas? 

Comentanos eso por favor.

Saludos y bienvenido compatriota!

----------

## hernanlp83

Que tal Pablo. Te comento, el error que tira es que no reconoce a la unidad particionada y asignada como root que es la "/dev/sda3" como un dispositivo de bloque ó "block device" y me pide uno que si lo sea para poder montar el root.

Este problema sucede a mi entender porque no esta cargando el controlador "sata_nv" al principio cuando dice "Loading Modules: scannig..." ahi no aparece "sata_nv" que es el controlador de mi placa (MSI K9N SLI PLATINUM). También lo compile como módulo y despues lo cargue en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 y tampoco levanto. Eso es en principio el problema. 

Con kernel anteriores de la versión 2007 tuve problemas similares que los arregle compilando el controlador "sata_nv" en el nucleo y activando SATA en el kernel también, pero actualmente el problema parece un poco más extenso y complejo sumado que variaron mucho las opciones y se agregaron varias cosas al kernel. 

Un fuerte abrazo.

PD:Sos Pablo Barrera el que me ayudo a reciclar computadoras ó yo estoy loco. Yo soy Hernán López Pardo. Lo aclaro porque sino voy a quedar como un ganso y me queria sacar la duda Pablo  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

nunca he usao genkernel, pero yo diría que falta soporte para la controlodora como tu bien dices. Asi que repasa que todo esté en su sitio en el kernel, es lo mejor que se me ocurre.

El archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 sirve para cargar módulos automáticamente, pero siempre y cuando se tenga ya acceso a ese archivo, lo que no pasa si el kernel no sabe como montar root. Quiero decirte con ese rollo que ese archivo sólo te vale una vez que gentoo empieza a ejecutar sus scripts.

saluetes

----------

## hernanlp83

Entiendo, tendria que estar solucionado el problema, es decir montando la partición para que levante el módulo. Esta noche voy a sentarme otra vez a configurarlo a detalle. Te hago una consulta, respecto de que opciones sobre SCSI tengo que tener activadas dentro del kernel y no como módulo.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *hernanlp83 wrote:*   

> Entiendo, tendria que estar solucionado el problema, es decir montando la partición para que levante el módulo. Esta noche voy a sentarme otra vez a configurarlo a detalle. Te hago una consulta, respecto de que opciones sobre SCSI tengo que tener activadas dentro del kernel y no como módulo.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo.

 

En device drivers dentro del kernel, todo lo que sospechás que pueda ser o tener algo que ver con tu controladora serial ATA, activadas estáticamente y no como módulo. Como dice don gringo mas arriba, recién vas a poder cargar modulos cuando tengas acceso a la partición raiz.

Dale una miradita a /boot/grub/device.map también por las dudas. No es frecuente pero podría ser que para grub en realidad realroot sea /dev/hda3. Esto depende de en que modo compatibilidad con que está trabajando tu controladora serial ATA... (Se configura desde el BIOS).

Salud!

**EDITO** Hernan, de dónde es la foto de la cabecera de tu weblog?

----------

## hernanlp83

 *Quote:*   

>  **EDITO** Hernan, de dónde es la foto de la cabecera de tu weblog? 

 

Ututo-Router del Proyecto Ututo Argentina. Te paso la dire:

www.ututo.org

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *hernanlp83 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    **EDITO** Hernan, de dónde es la foto de la cabecera de tu weblog?  
> 
> Ututo-Router del Proyecto Ututo Argentina. Te paso la dire:
> 
> www.ututo.org
> ...

 

Ututo lo conozo, si...

Te preguntaba que que parte del país es la de la foto...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## hernanlp83

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *hernanlp83 wrote:*    *Quote:*    **EDITO** Hernan, de dónde es la foto de la cabecera de tu weblog?  
> 
> Ututo-Router del Proyecto Ututo Argentina. Te paso la dire:
> 
> www.ututo.org
> ...

 

En la otra punta del cable  :Wink: . Na, yo soy de Capital Federal, la foto hace referencia a el reptil Ututo de Salta segun tengo entendido e hiciceron ese logo.

UN fuerte abrazo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ja!  :Very Happy: 

Ya me da verguenza preguntarte de nuevo pero la tercera es la vencida dicen:  Me refería a esta foto... Eso donde es? Por lo que me decís debe ser Salta pero se parece tanto a San Juan...

Salud!

----------

## hernanlp83

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, te referis a la del blog. Esa foto es de la Ciudad de Aminga, en la Provincia de La Rioja. La misma al sur de Anillaco.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------

